
CIA Memo Re: Pokémon GO - okket
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/cia-memo-re-pokemon-go
======
goda90
People going outside, cooperating and communicating with one another is good
for society. Sitting alone behind a screen and being enraged by the constantly
negative media is bad for society. If a cop and a thug can share a moment over
catching a Pikachu then I'd take that over them facing off in a riot.

------
tibu
Why On Earth shouldn't have people some fun? We know how many awful stuff
happens all the time but we also need some joy too.

~~~
douche
You didn't get the memo? We're supposed to be constantly outraged all the time
about whatever the hot-button topic of the week is. If you are enjoying your
life, you're on the wrong side of history, or some such...

------
Jean-Philipe
Funny, but this article is actually distracting from real CIA campaigns.

(for example
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_Indonesia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_activities_in_Indonesia))

